# The Tractor is back.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

With a new wing and two new wheels. Looks to be a good job - although it is hard to tell when car is delievered in rain.

After my very levelling and humbling 2 weeks in a Vectra then Peugot 406, I am immediately reminded what a good package the 3 series is - particularly the 330d. The steering weight, action and feel is eons above that from Vauxhall and Peugot; the clutch, throttle and gearbox perfectly tuned to one another - although i stalled it twice after the soggy 406 clutch :-[

The driving poistion is nigh on perfect and after 90-100hp, it leaps forward in comparison when one tickles the loud pedal. Felt slower than before until I remembered I had removed the Tuning Box. :

Will refit it after breakfast. It's the first time I've had it out in true wet weather since the tune up. Let's see how those Dunlop SP 9000s cope with 500nm torque in the wet. ;D

Almost looking forward to driving into London later, but let's not get too carried away.

As a side issue - isn't it so much more pleasant and cosseting to sit in a traffic jam with decent surroundings and a decent sound system?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Still waiting for Dick Lovett to return my call.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've seen a Dick Lovett garage near Swindon and always made me wonder who'd name their kid that?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Still waiting for Dick Lovett to return my call. Â


Bristol or Swindon? When I call a garage I always ask for corporate sales - seems to get a better response rate - although I always call in anyway since it is nearby.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Bristol

Looks like their customer service is nearly as good as Audi

Might call Cotswold in Cheltenham.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

GCP

Know how you feel. I also requested a 330d test drive from my local BMW dealer, that was three weeks ago. Will give them a few more days then I'll try another dealer.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> GCP
> 
> Know how you feel. Â I also requested a 330d test drive from my local BMW dealer, that was three weeks ago. Â Will give them a few more days then I'll try another dealer.


BMW Customer Service 0800 325 600


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Bristol
> 
> Looks like their customer service is nearly as good as Audi
> 
> Might call Cotswold in Cheltenham.


One of the reasons I never went for an M3 was the dealer not calling me back. Couldn't accuse the Audi guy of that - he was almost too persistent.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> One of the reasons I never went for an M3 was the dealer not calling me back. Couldn't accuse the Audi guy of that - he was almost too persistent.


Paradoxically, one of the reasons for my stopping buying Audis was two consecutive dealers (Dovercourt Bristol, and Aston Green Slough) failing to return my trade-in enquiry calls. That having spent Â£80k with AG and Â£86K with Dover over, I expected a little better call response.

BMW Swindon and Bristol have always called back, especially if you say it is a company purchase.

I think 330d sport demonstrators are thin on the ground, since they seem to sell their allocations easily.

I didn't test drive mine before buying - but I'd already had a 328 and M3 so I knew what I was getting.


----------

